# Step one in building...



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Get over staring at the finish and build it so you can ride it!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ha, ha, ha!!! Good one. I got the exact frame and went through the same motions. 

Wife rented Mystic River the day I got the frame. I put the frame on the stand beside me so I can fondle and look at her during the movie... the Look of course.

I rode my 481 SL all weekend. First on a speed ride called the spectrum ride here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=8012.
Then I went to find the steepest road in the SF bay area. Bohlman-Onorbit road in Saratoga. It's a sustained 15-20 degre climb for 2 miles.

All I can say is the bike passed with flying colors. Stiff, agile, comfortable!!!! Full review coming at the end of the week.

francois


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Grrr. I spent forever trying to get a stupid recessed rear brake nut in. The paint was too thick and it didn't want to fit in the hole! I couldn't bring myself to scrape away the finish with an exacto knife, so I got some 600 grit and sanded the inside of the hole little by little to make it just big enough to get a nut in. If that is the worst that happens, I will be happy.

On a side note, was your steerer on the fork a little snug? I had a heck of a time getting the stem down the carbon steerer without scratching it. Almost like it was about 1mm to big in diameter.


----------



## slimy_monkey (Jun 18, 2004)

*Damn hard to get the fork flush!*

Bought the bike a month ago used and was fussing with the stem to get set-up for me. After I got it setup, I notice that there is a 1mm gap between the fork and the frame. I have been trying to get it to set in and I can't do it. How hard did you press it in? I don't remember a mm gap before i tinkered with it, but it may have been there?


----------

